# Piano Veneer ID



## erard (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello, I'm trying to identify the veneer on this piano, appreciate any help you could lend. Sorry for the sub par photos.

-Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 24, 2018)

That blister-quilt is naggingly familiar but I'm drawing a blank at the moment.


----------



## Palaswood (May 1, 2018)

Pommele Sapele is my guess


----------



## phinds (May 1, 2018)

Palaswood said:


> Pommele Sapele is my guess


Good call. I think that's right.


----------



## CWS (May 1, 2018)

erard said:


> Hello, I'm trying to identify the veneer on this piano, appreciate any help you could lend. Sorry for the sub par photos.
> 
> -ThanksView attachment 144202 View attachment 144200View attachment 144201


my guess is beautiful wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2018)

Charles, you need to read our rules then make an introductory post telling us a little about yourself. We'll be more than happy to help but we do have rules. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palaswood (May 1, 2018)

Oh no! I already answered his query! Does that make me an enabler? 

Shame on me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2018)

Palaswood said:


> Oh no! I already answered his query! Does that make me an enabler?
> 
> Shame on me...



So did Paul and I can't really fuss at him can I????


----------



## phinds (May 1, 2018)

Tony said:


> So did Paul and I can't really fuss at him can I????


Well you should since I clearly don't pay attention to how many posts people have

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

